# Some fun...........



## Guest

I thought that this would be fun, to see who can get the right answer:

7-4+3*0+1 (the asterisk is multiplication)

What is the answer?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

4 is the answer?


----------



## BettaGuy

yeah its 4, pretty easy using BEDMAS


----------



## lohachata

the answer is 7..you folks need to learn simple arithmatic..
7 - 4 = 3 + 3 = 6
3*0 + 3 (the * and the 0 have no value)
so 3 + 3 + 1 = 7...

* is not multiplication..."x" is multiplication....

leave the drugs alone.....lol


----------



## BettaGuy

* is often used as a sign for multiplication as not to conuse x with the value x


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> the answer is 7..you folks need to learn simple arithmatic..
> 7 - 4 = 3 + 3 = 6
> 3*0 + 3 (the * and the 0 have no value)
> so 3 + 3 + 1 = 7...
> 
> * is not multiplication..."x" is multiplication....
> 
> leave the drugs alone.....lol


This is very hilarious. I am laughing my "you know what off" right now.

Also lohachata: please go back to school and learn PEMDAS very carefully and make sure that you understand it completely.


----------



## lohachata

pemdas??????? whatchu talkin bout willis ??? i ain't never herd o dem...

at my age with my condition going back to school to learn something i would never use would be quite senseless....having had ADD all of my life ( back then the medical community didn't know about it) learning was very difficult for me.and for whatever reasons there were always certain things that i could just never grasp..especially some types of math.i failed a lot of math tests ; not because of wrong answers but because i was unable to do the work..the answers were correct , but no work..lol
sorry guys but i'm just too dumb to learn much....lol

to me that problem would read..(using the * to multiply)

7-4=3...3+3x0=6...6+1=7....
logically "0" is exactly that zero...nothing...and a billion times nothing is still nothing...

i am afraid that i just don't understand complex stuff like that...


----------



## TheJakeM

Parenthesis, exponents, multiplication, division, addition, subtraction.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy

well l0ha 3x0 is nothing like you said, so the problem reads 7-4+1


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> pemdas??????? whatchu talkin bout willis ??? i ain't never herd o dem...
> 
> at my age with my condition going back to school to learn something i would never use would be quite senseless....having had ADD all of my life ( back then the medical community didn't know about it) learning was very difficult for me.and for whatever reasons there were always certain things that i could just never grasp..especially some types of math.i failed a lot of math tests ; not because of wrong answers but because i was unable to do the work..the answers were correct , but no work..lol
> sorry guys but i'm just too dumb to learn much....lol
> 
> to me that problem would read..(using the * to multiply)
> 
> 7-4=3...3+3x0=6...6+1=7....
> logically "0" is exactly that zero...nothing...and a billion times nothing is still nothing...
> 
> i am afraid that i just don't understand complex stuff like that...


Yes 3x0=0, now you have 7-4+1, which is what?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmm... I got 1.

7 - 4 = 3
3 + 3 = 6
6 x 0 = 0
0 + 1 =1


----------



## Guest

Sorry TheOldSalt, but you are wrong. See if you can follow this:

7-4+3*0+1
7-4+0+1
3+0+1
3+1
4

You need to do order of operations which is PEMDAS, multiplication first, then addition and subtraction from left to right. You get 4 as the answer.


----------



## lohachata

ok...so tell me this...
between now and the time you die....in whatever career you choose , will pemdas ever really come into practical use ?
now actually i am considered uneducated as i only finished the 9th grade..back then even the term "middle school" did not exist..many of the newer educational terminologies were not yet in use..i was fortunate in that while working in a restaurant in Boston i made friends with several Harvard professors..they even allowed me to sit in on some of their classes..one of them told me that some folks create highly complex ways of doing things mostly to just show off how smart they are....and that under all but a few circumstances most of that which is taught will never be used in the reall world..it is always best to come to conclusions using the most simple methods...

you see , the problem to be solved "7-4+3*0+1" is totally unnecessary...if you need to find the answer simple math is all that is needed...i doubt that anybody on this forum will ever use this in their real life....


----------



## Ice

HUH!?!? I came up with 1 as my answer too.


----------



## BettaGuy

Alright guys answer is 4, trust me and ZD as we are currently in school (me grade 12, taking calculus). But whatever not that important.

yeah loha, you will certainly never need to use this in your life. At the grocery store all you need is addition, in every situation (if you don't want a math related career) you don't need it. It is just something we do in school to develop our brain I guess.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I use it outside of school occasionally. Basically it is p (parentheses) e (exponents) m (multiplication) d (division) a ( addition) and s (subtration) OR PEMDAS. in equations like this, you do parenthesis first, then exponents, then multiplication, then divison, then addition, and fintally subtration. 

With this problem, the first thing to do is multiplication. 
3 *0 =0 
You are left with 7-4+1 which equals 4 

Loha, what is crazy are logarithmic puzzles. The question literally gives you the answer, you just have to prove it. We spent a month on it this year, and I was the only one who got it for awhile. Just a puzzle. You don't need them, but I enjoyed doing them. Which is strange for me to enjoy math!


----------



## Guest

People do use this kind of math in real life. Think about it, doctors use it, pharmacy technicians use it, shipyard workers use it, even grocery store clerks use it (think about the sales they have). So yes you do use it in real life, no matter the career you choose to have. I will probably be using it working with people with disabilities.

It is also funny that the old guys on this forum are the ones who are getting it wrong, and us young people are the ones who are getting it right.

Yes, the answer is FOUR! If you got any other answer, it is wrong, so 2, 1, and even 7 are WRONG!


----------



## BettaGuy

Angelclown said:


> People do use this kind of math in real life. Think about it, doctors use it, pharmacy technicians use it, shipyard workers use it, even grocery store clerks use it (think about the sales they have). So yes you do use it in real life, no matter the career you choose to have. I will probably be using it working with people with disabilities.
> 
> It is also funny that the old guys on this forum are the ones who are getting it wrong, and us young people are the ones who are getting it right.
> 
> Yes, the answer is FOUR! If you got any other answer, it is wrong, so 2, 1, and even 7 are WRONG!


Dude watch it, you're getting rude. I don't know if you intended too but people might see it in a way.


----------



## TheOldSalt

So you just do the multiplying part first for no reason other than its multiplication and someone thought it should be a rule to do it first despite where it appears?
There aren't even any parentheses.
What is the point of this?


----------



## BettaGuy

Pedmas Bedmas etc whatever you want to call it was invented so that all problems are solved to get the same answer. Otherwise you have the problem that everyone gets different answers (like we did). I mean it would be a shame if we couldn't get to the moon because we can't calculate the approach angle or how much fuel we need because some people add first and others subtract first. 

All math is just made up by humans to describe how nature, space and so on works. Logistic equations for animal populations. Sinusoidal functions for the temperature. In the end it is pretty much the laws of nature you are studying in math class.


----------



## Guest

BettaGuy said:


> Dude watch it, you're getting rude. I don't know if you intended too but people might see it in a way.


I will watch it. I didn't mean to come off as rude with my last comment. So I will watch it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

TheOldSalt said:


> So you just do the multiplying part first for no reason other than its multiplication and someone thought it should be a rule to do it first despite where it appears?
> There aren't even any parentheses.
> What is the point of this?


The problem we had was very simple. Pemdas is important in problems like 2+6(7-3)^2. How do you know where to start? Thats what pemdas is for. Like bettaguy said, to get the same answer, its useful.


----------



## lohachata

what most young people fail to understand is that when us older folks went to school things such as pedmas and a great deal of other mathematical formulas were not taught..maybe is advanced college courses but not in junior high(remember , there was no middle school) or high school..
my brother in law may use them as he is a chemical engineer..although maybe not so much any more as he is now the president of the company...lol

always remember..." you cannot know what you have not been taught "


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> what most young people fail to understand is that when us older folks went to school things such as pedmas and a great deal of other mathematical formulas were not taught..maybe is advanced college courses but not in junior high(remember , there was no middle school) or high school..
> my brother in law may use them as he is a chemical engineer..although maybe not so much any more as he is now the president of the company...lol
> 
> always remember..." you cannot know what you have not been taught "


True, but you can always learn new things. Having a disability just means that you learn differently, not that you cannot learn. I had a hard time with algebra when I was in school, I could not see abstract things, but with geometry, I could do the problems, because they were concrete. I can understand that old people didn't have what us younger people had in school, because my grandparents didn't have it, they had as high as an 8th grade education, no algebra whatsoever. But when these type of problems pop up, I like them because they challenge me to remember what I had been taught in school. I love seeing what other people know, especially old people. It is all in good fun, though.


----------



## Ice

Must be that stupid Common CORE crap. BTW - I am 100% against Common CORE and the last thing you want to do is get me started. In a nutshell, Common CORE does not work and it's too dangerous for kids to learn this way. In fact Common CORE is simply another No Child Left Behind crap. Kinda like ObamaCare. It doesn't work.

Oh yeah. don't get me started with Common CORE. There. I said it again. LOL!


----------



## Guest

ice said:


> must be that stupid common core crap. Btw - i am 100% against common core and the last thing you want to do is get me started. In a nutshell, common core does not work and it's too dangerous for kids to learn this way. In fact common core is simply another no child left behind crap. Kinda like obamacare. It doesn't work.
> 
> Oh yeah. Don't get me started with common core. There. I said it again. Lol!


lol!


----------



## TheJakeM

The school system itself is screwed up. Why group kids by age? Why not tell kids the truth about their governments and constitution? Why let the whole class suffer for one kid?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata

or why make one kid suffer because of a larger group..if that kid is advanced then put them up..if they are behind then find out where they are and help them....
many colleges are starting to get rid of the SAT type testing as it is designed mostly for seeing the speed of doing the work...there are many extremely intelligent young people out there that are just a bit slower at doing things...


----------



## Ice

TheJakeM said:


> The school system itself is screwed up. Why group kids by age? Why not tell kids the truth about their governments and constitution? Why let the whole class suffer for one kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The school system screwed up? No - try your Federal government. They are the ones that's making a mess of it all. Who the hell are they to dictate how a teacher should teach our children? Sad thing of it all? The schools' hands are tied and there's not a dam thing they can do about it. You're pretty much in their mercy - teach our way or lose your job. 

Let me put it to you this way:

A student does poorly in school. teachers' evaluation is in place (forced by the state btw), teacher loses his/her job because kids are failing. Is it the teachers' fault? No. Is it the kids' fault? No, because not every child learns at the same level. Let alone a child with learning disabilities or slow to grasp the problem at hand. Every child is different. Is it the parents' fault? Maybe for some parents don't care whether their child passes or not.

Is it fair for the teachers? NO! 

Some few months ago, the NYS Commissioner of Education attended numerous town hall meetings throughout NYS and let me tell you - it wasn't pretty. The parents and teachers called him out and demanded changes AND his resignation. As a result, he cancelled all Town Meetings regarding the Common CORE indefinitely. Why? The NYS commissioner of Education has kids that attend a private school - which means private schools DO NOT have to follow the Common CORE standards. Talk about conflict of interest and him preaching to the choir. 

Is it blackmail that our Federal government forces our nations schools to follow the Common CORE or lose Federal aid? Yes. 

Our federal government should stay out of it and let our teachers teach the method they've always taught for years because they know it works. Politicians do not have a clue of what goes on inside our schools all across this nation.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Ice, I agree. Had a history eoc for us history. Highest grade was a 81. I barely passed and I had an A before taking it. My teacher was not allowed to know what was on it. I find that to be very hard on the teacher. How do they know what to teach? He's an awesome teacher, and that wasn't fair to him or the students. That test has the highest failing percent. Average score is a 70.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Like most folks, I agree that the idea behind Common Core was a good one. Like most folks, though, I also know a terrible implementation when I see one.


----------

